# Midwest Sportsman 2004 classic



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I was finally able to obtain a list of the top 33 teams , here they are .

*The top 33 places took home cash and prizes *

_*1.Kenneth Rowe/Charles Rowe..26.15lbs..$10,000/New Boat *_
_*2.Gary Farley/Perry Neathery..24.20lbs....$10,000 *_
_*3.Don Ingram/Ronnie Grant..21.25lbs....$5,000 *_
_*4.Bob Hitchcock/Keith Gyulveszi..21.03lbs....$4,000 *_
_*5.Rick Holmden/Bryanr Ward..20.12lbs....$3,500 *_
_*6.Kenneth Ingle/Kelly Ingle..19.31lbs *_
_*7.Shane Price/Brent Travis..19.16lbs *_
_*8.Mike Farley/Barry Medley..18.86lbs *_
_*9.Gordon Morgan/Dan Heckel..18.56lbs *_
_*10.Matt Mize/Eric Ambort..17.80lbs *_
_*11.Frank DeFrancisco/Ed Johnson..17.55lbs (my division)*_
_*12.Scott Clift/Ashley Mrdley..17.37lbs *_
_*13.Bob Robinson/Gary Hill..17.09lbs *_
_*14.Marion Tipton/Kendall Beaty..17.04lbs *_
_*15.Charles Caskey/Shawn Caskey..16.89lbs *_
_*16.John Carroll/Eddie Carroll..16.44lbs *_
_*17.Nelson Bond/Norman Childress..15.89lbs *_
_*18.Johnny Maggard/Mitchell Major..15.84lbs *_
_*19.Mike Timmer/Herb Timmer..15.67lbs *_
_*20.Dan White/Larry Pierce..15.61lbs *_
_*21.Craig Johnson/Ron Johnson..15.46lbs *_
_*22.Mike Russell/Kathy Russell..15.45lbs *_
_*23.Jigger McNaron/Tom Sheehan..15.13lbs *_
_*24.Ray Taylor/Robert Hinton..14.20lbs *_
_*25.Dwaine Williams/Richard Craft..13.79lbs *_
_*26.Steve Hinesley.................13.79lbs *_
_*27.Bob Haney/Jeff Haggard..13.75lbs *_
_*28.Jim Gullett/Rick Gragory..13.74lbs *_
_*29.Kelley Millsaps/Audie Lester..13.64lbs *_
_*30.John Miller/Phil Miller..13.58lbs *_
_*31.Jeff Beer/Jason Abney..13.52lbs *_
_*32.Ronnie Critcheloe/Jeremy Estes..13.31lbs *_
_*33.Brandon Jones/Charles Jones..13.21lbs *_

_*Big Bass Day 1: *_
_*1.Greg Depalma/Mike Sims..5.06 Smallmouth..$1,500 *_
_*2.Jim Gullett/Rick Gregory..4.93 Largemouth..$730.00 *_
_*3.Ray Taylor/Robert Hinton..4.93 Largemouth..$730.00 *_

_*Big Bass Day 2: *_
_*1.Hen Rowe/Charles Rowe..6.47 Largemouth..$1,500 *_
_*2.Marc Pecsi/Lou Pecsi..5.90 Largemouth..$880.00 *_
_*3.Tom Evans/Felix Fugate..5.64 Smallmouth..$580.00*_


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Al the directors were told that next years 1st place team will recieve not 1 but 2 fully rigged Nitro 882's ! That would make 1st place worth almost $47,000 ! What other circuit can say that they do that ?


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey! I will be fishing Midwest Sportsman next year...hopefully. I've been fishing ABA and I dont care too much for their choice of location for next years national...the Red River. I myself have a newer nx882 and love it. I'm thinking about stepping up to a 901 series by the end of the year. See ya on the water next year!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

that's some BigBass!!! Where was that classic again? What were the entry fees for it? Congrads to Frank and Ed.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The classic was held on Kentucky and Barkley lakes . Entry fee for the classic is $120/team . I used the funds we made at the open we had last year to help each teams classic entry . Every one from my division that advanced to the classic had a great time and are going to fish hard so that they can make it again .


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I have not heard back from the director from NE Ohio. Is there still a district up here for next year? Does anyone have info for next year? My buddy just bought a new Ranger and now my 882 is just getting broken in. We're going to have to fight to see who gets to use their boat this summer. We both graduate from school this spring and we're ready to hit the water! 

Lets get this winter over with.
jon


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The local director for the NE area is Ted November . His phone # is (330)628-0138 As far as I know this division is still avalible . If you end up joining , I gaurantee you will have a great time and if you make it to the classic it will just put you in awe .


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

I love Kentucky/Barkley. I fished the nationals there last year with ABA. National championships are something else. Almost 600 guys launching in the morning...huge prizes...and lots of good times. Im looking forward to next year!


----------

